# Angelsachen billiger in NL?..



## Ruff Raider (13. November 2010)

Hallo... Da ich ca. 40km von der Grenze wohne würde ich gerne wissen ob es sich lohnt für Angelsachen nach Holland zu fahren?.. Gruß Christian


----------



## Udo561 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Angelsachen billiger in NL?..*

Hi,
was willst du denn kaufen ?? 
Futter und Pellests sind hier preiswert , Angelgerät kostet in etwa wie in Deutschland.
Hier http://www.eurotackle.nl/shop/  kannst du ja mal ein paar Preise vergleichen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ruff Raider (13. November 2010)

*AW: Angelsachen billiger in NL?..*

Hallo Udo,ich suche eigentlich nix bestimmtes,nur mal so allgemein gefragt|supergri ist das Sortiment denn das gleiche wie hier bei uns?...


----------



## Udo561 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Angelsachen billiger in NL?..*

Ich kenne in Deutschland nicht viele Angelläden , war früher immer bei Bode oder bei kleineren lokalen Händlern.

Hier in NL ist die Auswahl doch schon etwas größer und leere Regale gibt es nicht 

Ich kenne hier in NL aber nur Eurotackle , de Vries http://www.devrieshengelsport.nl/ 
und 2 kleinere Läden.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Ruff Raider (13. November 2010)

*AW: Angelsachen billiger in NL?..*

Hört sich ja gut an|supergri Denn werde ich auf meiner nächsten NL-Shopping Tour auch mal nen paar Angelläden abklappern


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Angelsachen billiger in NL?..*

Wenn man weiß was man bestellen will sind Online Shops am billigsten...


----------



## zorra (13. November 2010)

*AW: Angelsachen billiger in NL?..*

NL ist teuerer aber du bekommst gerade als Raufischangler fast alles und vorallem bevor das hier aufm Markt ist vergeht immer nee gewisse Zeit....aber wie hier schon erwähnt sind einige D-Onlineshops günstiger und schnell und wene weisst wat willst liegste damit günstiger und brauchst nicht fahren.
gr.zorra


----------

